# WRRC senior



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

After judging the senior on saturday I would say that there were some incredible senior dogs being ran that day. a couple of them were as good as any senior dog i have ever seen. Congratulations to all dogs/handlers that passed on a challenging test. I hope we get to see some of these dogs in the master very soon as i was very impressed with the performance of those dogs.


----------

